# Too much smoked food good/bad



## Winterrider (Sep 18, 2019)

Just out of curiosity as good as smoked food is, can too much be bad for you ? I have eaten smoked proteins for the past 5 days, between chicken, venison backstrap, and pork tenderloin. Was going to smoke a chuckie tonight for shredded tacos,  but decided to use Insta pot instead.  Your thoughts ???


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 18, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> decided to use Insta pot instead.


Instant pot makes fantastic chuck roast .

I had been having some  issues . Last year about this time it came to a head . Made a Doctors appointment  , stomach / gut pain and discomfort .
8:30 Doctors appointment ,,, I was in the hospital by 9:00 .

Test done , ( inside and out , over the course of 3 months ) . I asked the specialist about eating grilled , smoked and cured foods .


His exact words were , " There are some concerns there , but you would have to eat it every day for every meal for a long time " ,,, " Eat what you want , any more trouble call me "

That is a quote .

Just to add , not everything has to be smoked , grilled or cured .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2019)

I almost Died eating Smoked meat everyday for two weeks straight! 
My Wife said, " You Smoke One More Thing, and I'm going to F%@KING KILL YOU! "
Exercise Caution My Friend...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 18, 2019)

Lol this made me shoot pop out my nose!! 


chef jimmyj said:


> I almost Died eating Smoked meat everyday for two weeks straight!
> My Wife said, " You Smoke One More Thing, and I'm going to F%@KING KILL YOU! "
> Exercise Caution My Friend...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 18, 2019)

I've cut WAAAY back on smoking. Now only 2-3 times a month. I still grill a lot, but avoid adding wood to the charcoal. My wife was getting tired of the smoke, but hadn't quite reached the Mrs. JJ solution.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

I've also cut back on the amount of smoking that I do, and also the amount of wood and type of wood I use. In most cases(not all) I'm shooting for a slight hint of smoke - just enough to compliment the protein. 

Chris


----------



## forktender (Sep 19, 2019)

Personally I get tired of eating smoked foods after a day or two. I try to smoke enough, so I have leftovers to keep in the freezer in case I don't feel like smoking. Health wise I don't worry about it much, have you seen the crap thats in food you buy at the store? I'm way more worried about all of that garbage than a little smoke.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 19, 2019)

Sorry, title of thread was suppose to be
Too Much Smoked Food Good / Bad

Guess better proof read next time...


----------



## sandyut (Sep 19, 2019)

Meh - the primary risk I found what this:


chef jimmyj said:


> My Wife said, " You Smoke One More Thing, and I'm going to F%@KING KILL YOU! "


  Got the same thing last year.

BUT: now that my brisket is her fav-I can always make one of those.  Took a few tries to attain this rating on the briskets.

Secondary risk - pants get kinda tight around the waist on occasion - but that could be the beer influence as well.


----------



## bradger (Sep 19, 2019)

I wonder if it is the amount of fat in the food usually smoked is the problem and not the smoke its self. I need  to look into it more.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I almost Died eating Smoked meat everyday for two weeks straight!
> My Wife said, " You Smoke One More Thing, and I'm going to F%@KING KILL YOU! "
> Exercise Caution My Friend...JJ


funny stuff there, I got to know though did you try your luck and call her bluff. I would put blanks in the guns though just in case she ain't bluffing.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 19, 2019)

I have to wonder is the person's physical condition would influence the answer as well.


----------



## kelbro (Sep 19, 2019)

Just two of us home now. When we smoke something we usually do a couple of meals out of it and vac/freeze the rest for later. Smoking much less now than I used to. Never ate enough smoked meat consistently to worry about it. All things in moderation is a good practice.


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 21, 2019)

I don't know if the smoke on the food is a significant health risk or not but I do know that for me, life is better with some pleasures. If that means I won't see my 100th birthday, I'm okay with that.

Animal Fat... my dad was English and one of his favorite dishes was beef suet pudding. He, and all my relatives lived into their 90's.

Moderation and a active lifestyle.


----------



## clifish (Sep 21, 2019)

My grand parents were "off the boat" from Germany, they ate plenty of fat, drank too much ans smoked...they also led harder work lives than most of us.  My grandmother would smoke thick cigars and finish the last of it in her pipe (waste nothing)...she lived into her early 90's when cancer got her (not related to smoking).  My grandfather had a rototiller fall on him at 94 yo when he was trying to unload it off his trailer...that led to his decline.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 21, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> Moderation and a active lifestyle.



Yup


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2019)

I tend toward believing, When your number's up,  you go...I have known, overweight, smoking, booze hounds, live to there 90's and 20 something Athletes keel over in their Wheaties!
Grandpa, worked the Coal Mines of NEPA. Ate Bacon, Kielbasa or Ham and Eggs every morning, stopped at the American Legion everyday except Sunday. Grandma's cooking was Old School Polish, hearty and high in Fat, a coffee can of Bacon Grease on the stove to cook with. Grandpa's before bed routine and entertainment for the Grandkids, was to fill a mug with Beer, crack in a Raw Egg, S & P on top. He had a shot of Four Roses, and drank the beer in 3 swallows as we all watched that Slimy Egg slide down the mug a slip into his mouth.
Grandpa died at 90 from complication of a Foot Infection he got from trimming Calloused Feet with a straight razor, one of the few times he saw a Doctor...JJ


----------

